# New member here. A watercolor to show my style



## tayete

Sorry for the poor quality of the photo...


----------



## Mullanphy

An excellent rendering. Something that might help others is providing technical details such as size, paper, paints, and a few words on techniques and methods. Never know when something like that might help someone. 👍


----------



## Have pen will scribble

Very very nice painting. I like the way you put a little more detail at the upper half of the piece. It helps draw the eye to that area which, I assume, is the center of interest.


----------



## zeldaella

A nice painting. Can you tell me which watercolor did you use?


----------



## ShutterBug

Oh that is beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AndyfromVienna

*excellent*

this is beautifully done, thanks for sharing!!!


cheers


Andy


----------



## noah

I've recently become interested in watercolor painting. Can you recommend some tips for watercolor painting?


----------



## Scott R Nelson

noah said:


> I've recently become interested in watercolor painting. Can you recommend some tips for watercolor painting?


Go to the library, pick out a few watercolor books and read them. Take notes on what you learn that might be useful. I've found that some authors recommend exactly the opposite things that others suggest. For example, one suggests sticking with about three colors while another says "you have 20 colors, use them all".

I've totally lost my enthusiasm for painting lately. But I have half a dozen books on the subject, so maybe it's time for me to read through them again.


----------

